# *Rainbow Bridge* Shiro the gorgeous dragon



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

*In loving memory of my dear Shiro, the fourth male betta fish of my water children. Shiro, you were the most beautiful betta I have ever owned and you were so spiffy and picky with your food. You were so camera shy, flaring at the camera and sleeping under your chinese bridge decor. Death s of course, unevitable and it visits us all in some point no matter what, I guess your time was just so soon! I will never forget when I got you at the pet store and I saw you for the first time! You had the most beautiful display of blue and yellow. It was an enjoyable time with you, I should have kept a good eye on you and spent more time visiting you. I will never forget you. Now my child, swim up the Rainbow Bridge high in the sea, an endless pond with Sakura, Natsuko, Nami, and Cosmo. Tell them I love them and that I still remember them from years ago. Goodbye.. T-T*​


I literally dunno what happened... like literally yestrday he was fine! He was energetic and ate then this morning he was sideways for a while. The other day he did hide under his bridge almost the whole day, but I thought he was just tired. I transferred him to a shallow cup so he could get oxygen and hours later he just went stiff. I was thinking maybe a water quality problem, but his divided tank-mate is perfectly fine and healthy and I recently did a water change. Did a water test, everything is normal. I suppose, well, he was too beautiful to be here and it was just his time. Im so upset errr... why Shiro T-T I miss him already. Today I am gonna burry him in a babyfood jar outside next to Sakura and Natsuko. Its been a year since I lost a fishie...its so hard to say goodbye to a handsome fish. 

Enjoy some pics of his super awesomeness


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

aw sorry for your loss he was so beautiful


----------

